#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Invasão no G220 via putty

## Duxkill

Ola amigos

Como Faço para bloquear o acesso de meus Zinwell g220 , não sei desativar o servidor SSH
a concorrencia desleal acessa meus radios com o putty e ai faz uma bagunça , ai tenho ficar configurando novamente. :Mad:  

agradeço muito a colaboração :Smile:

----------


## calangonet

muda a senha do ssh ...
estao acessando porque a senha esta padrao

----------


## alexandrecorrea

entra no radio pelo putty (ssh)

digita estes comandos (depois de entrar com login e senha)

passwd

ai vc digita uma senha..

depois que digitar.. vc digita os comandos:

save
salvar

um desses dois.. ai pronto.. ele vai gravar a senha  :Smile:

----------


## harrypotheard

de onde vc e estou com o mesmo problema

----------


## diegovilela01

caros amigos segue um manual de como mudar a senha.

Passo 1: utilize o SSH e conecte ao G120. Utilize usuario roo e senha qwert

2) Passo 2: execute o comando no SSH
flash set ROOT_PASSWORD YourPassword
e pressione enter

3) Passo 3: execute o comando no SSH reboot

A senha deve ter no máximo 14 caracteres.
A senha pode ser restaurado para o padrão (qwert) efetuando um reset de hardware.

----------

